# توكيلات السيارات بين الحقيقة والنصب



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني/أخواتي أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكريم, أود بدأ أن أرحب بالجميع في الملتقى الكريم, وأسأل الله أن ينفع بنا وبكم هذه الأمة, لإنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
أما بعد
فلطالما ترددت في كتابة هذا الموضوع, ولكن يتعذر علي مما عانيته ان لا أكتب هذا الموضوع لتوعية كل المرتادون إلى التوكيلات.
يبدأ مشوارنا مع توكيل شركة متسوبيشي مصر وهي توكيل الرواس المتواجد في منطقة قليوب طريق مصر الإسكندرية الزراعي أو المتواجد خلف مسرح البالون بالمهندسين, وكلاهما قد أدى للكثير من المشاكل لسيارتي أو لغيري.
تبدأ المشكلة بعد أن تعدت كيلومترات السيارة إلى 60 الف كيلو متراً, حيث ينتهى ضمان السيارة, فكلاً منا له طابع مختلف في الإهتمام بسيارته, فمنهم من يمتنع عن الذهاب إلى التوكيلات ومنهم من يستكمل الصيانة الدورية لها حفاظاً على حالتها, ولكن في حقيقة الأمر فإن السيارة بعد 60 الف كيلومتراً تبدأ المشاكل مع التوكيلات, فأول مشكلة سببوها ليها في توكيل الرواس المتواجد في طريق مصر الإسكندرية الزراعي هو قيام أحدهم بنزع شريط اللصق عن أسلاك الكهرباء الخاصة بنظام الزينون للإضاءة وقام بتلميس السلك بمعدن السيارة, علماً أنه قام بنزل الشريط اللاصق بعد جهاز الزينون الذي يقوم بإخراج 28 الف فولت, مما أدى لإحداث حريق بفانوس السيارة, والمشكلة إنني لم أستطع تحديد الخطأ هل من التوكيل أم من الجهاز في بادئ الأمر, ولكن عرفت بعد ذلك وقمت بعمل شكوى عليهم ولكن لا أدرى ماتم عمله بخصوصهم, هذا بالإضافة إلى المبلغ الكبير في تصليح السيارة مرة أخرى.
بعد ذلك قمت بالإنتقال إلى توكيل الرواس فرع المهندسين, ولكن كان هذا ألعن من سابقه, حيث واجهت مشكلة في السيارة بشكل مفاجئ وهي إنحرافها عن الطريق, مشكلة مثل هذه بسيطة, ولكن في التوكيل قاموا بتغيير أشياء كثيرة قيمتها تتعدى 4 الاف جنيه مصرياً, ولم تنصلح المشكلة, وأدري أن هنالك من سيقولون ضرورة ترصيص و ظبط زوايا, سأقول لهم أنني قمت بعمل ذلك أكثر من 10 مرات خلال شهرين, ولكن لا فائدة, وآخرها يريدون تغيير أشياء وهي باللغة العامية الكوبلين Couplings و الصرة والمقص وغيرها فيما يتعدى الـ 6 الاف جنيه, بصراحة يومها أخذت السيارة منهم بدون تصليح وذهبت إلى ميكانيكي خارجي, وأكتشف أن كل ما يريدون تغييره سليم ولا يوجد به عيب تماماً, بصراحة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.
وهذا خير مثال على نصب التوكيلات بشكل علني, وليس هذا فقط وجشع أصحاب التوكيلات وإستنزاف كل ما يملكه أصحاب السيارات, وهنالك الكثيرون الذين يملكون القدرة على الإصلاح بالتوكيلات.
هذا جانب قمت بعرضه لإخواني لضرورة الإنتباه والنصح لهم لما يقوم به التوكيلات في مصر, كما أنصح أخواني بضرورة قراءة قائمة الصيانة والإصلاحات للسيارة الخاصة بهم الموجود مع دفتر التعليمات الذي يأتي مع كل سيارة.
وكل من لديهم قصة قد إختبروها أو سمعوا عنها أن ينشروها للفائدة.
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
وتقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم أحمد​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

كلامك صحيح اخى فهنا فى السودان يعانى الكثير من نفس المشكلة فعادة التوكيل يشخص العطل بطريقة خاطئة ويغيرون اشياء ليس لها علاقة بالمشكلة يعنى انت تخسر فلوس وتضيع وقتك ومشكلتك لاتزال موجودة مع العلم بانها شركات كبيرة ومحترمة مثل ميتسوبيشى و تويوتا--- انا شخصيا لا اصلح سيارتى عند التوكيل لان الصيانة عندهم تاخذ وقت اكثر من اللازم هذا بالاضافة الى ان اسعار ال service مرتفعة جدا فقط الجأ اليهم عندما اريد شراء اسبير للسيارة -


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 مارس 2009)

بصراحة هو معروف جداا فى التوكيل 

انك لو رايح عشان تنفخ الكاوتشة اولا هتنفخها ب 1000 جنية بدل نصف جنية مع انة كلها هواء

ثانيا و دة الاهم انهم هيطلعولك القطط الفطسانة فى العربية حتى لو كانت سليمة و 100 100

و يقول دة عايز ضبط و ددة يتغير و حاجات من دى

عشان كدة بعد ما ينتهى الضمان بتاع العربية بلاش تفكر تروح للتوكيل الا لو هتشترى حاجة مش موجودة عن حد غيرة او قطعة مهمة فى العربية لازم تبقى اصلية


----------



## رضا فرجانى (6 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سمير شربك (18 مارس 2010)

استاذ احمد المحترم 
اسئلني أنا عن هذه المشاكل(المآسي) فمن المستحيل وجود وكالة تحرص على الزبون وإنما يهمها الربح على حساب 
تشخيص العطل وخدمة الزبون 
حتى أنهم يأتون بخبرات ضعيفة إذا لم يكن الزبون يلم بأمور الأصلاح يخسر الكثير 
لذلك بعد تجارب مريرة معهم 
حولت جميع الأصلاحات إلى الورش الفنية التي اثق بها 
ناهيك عن غلاء القطع وعدم كفالة السيارة حسب الأتفاق 

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

الله يحفظ الجميع يا رب
ببركة الصلاة على محمد و آلِ محمد
و اللهم إكفنا شرور المحتالين
و إحمي نفوس و أملاك المواطنين الضعفاء و المساكين من القراصنة و المحتالين


----------



## ميادة (19 مارس 2010)

هو بصراحة مشكلة التوكيل انه بيبتز فلوس الناس بشكل مش طبيعي والمهندس اللي هناك يوهمك انه بيخدمك وخصوصا في فترة الضمان هما بيغيرو في الفترة دي حاجات يعني تعتبر اسعارها اي كلام لكن اللي يضايق هو انه يطلعلك حاجه عايزة تتغير ومتكونش الحاجه دي في الضمان ويكون سعرها عالي وممكن تكون مش محتاجة تغير فهنا بقي النصب وربنا يكون في عون اللي مش فاهم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## omnya ayoub (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هذة مشكلتى ايضا ولا كن مع توكيل اخر وهو جيلى او جاك الموجود بابو رواش استغلال من اول الف كيلو للسيارة يا سيدى تعرف على ميكانيكى خارج التوكيل 
يتقى الله وسيبك من اى توكيل


----------

